# Bettaforu coming out to GTA/Markham Saturday Nov 10th.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be bringing out some Bettas, and can bring some shrimps and shrimp products with me if anyone is interested.

Here is what is availalble.

*Shrimp Products*

Tri colored Seaweed flakes 28 gms $5.00 pckg
Indian Almond Leaf Teabags (10 Pk) $5.00 pck
Cholla Wood pieces 6 Inch piece $4.00 each
Montmorillionite Clay Powder 28 grms $ 4.00 pckg

This is NOT KOI clay! This is the best you can
give your shrimps to help keep them healthy, boosts
immune systems, and promotes healthy molting, plants
love it too! Increases their color, shells and promotes breeding!

*Shrimps*

Taiwan Bee Mischlings 6 for $60 ( 3 x red, 3 x black) These are offspring of CRS and Taiwan Black King Kong and Wine Red Bee shrimps. 
They can produce Taiwan Bees when bred back to the original Bkk or WR. These are adults, ready to breed.

These may look like regular CRS/CBS but they are NOT! Purchased in the US from a dedicated breeder...these are the REAL outcross shrimps.

Sorry will not guarantee sex...can split the pack into 3 for $35 SOLD
Tangerine Tigers 4 for $50 These are adults and have bred already, cannot guarantee sex.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Anna, what time you'll arrive? In the usual location in Markham?



bettaforu said:


> I will be bringing out some Bettas, and can bring some shrimps and shrimp products with me if anyone is interested.
> 
> Here is what is availalble.
> 
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep usual location at the Shell Gas Station on Kennedy rd/Unionville ave next to the Honda Dealership.. will be at the vaccum area.

Im shooting for 1.30pm...but that might change yet.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still time to meet me at the Shell Gas Station on Kennedy Rd/Unionville Ave next to the Honda Dealership (down the street from Frank's old Aquarium store)

I can bring out these products if anyone else wants some.


----------

